# Form 80, question 18, 19 employment and travels



## Turts (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello everyone, 
Me and my partner have applied for the partner visa 801 almost 1 year ago and our application is about to be processed. There a just a few things we have to get done to finish everything up. I have a little problem filling out the form 80. I am only 22 and the question 18 is asking about countries I've traveled the last 10 years. I was 12 then and really can't remember all the countries and dates I've travelled and when. But even in the last 5 years I've travelled multiple countries. There is not much room to actually write down more than 5 countries anyways. Am is supposed to write down only countries like Thailand, Lao, etc etc? I just don't really understand what exactly they want from me there. I've also travelled France at least 6 times the last 10 years. Do they want to know about every single time I've been there? 
Also question number 19 is confusing me. It's asking about my employment history. I've had a lot of little hospitality jobs in Australia and have been unemployed several times inbetween since I had a hard time finding a long term job. How long must I have worked in one job to actually have to write it down? It's also hard to get the exact dates I worked in those jobs. Sometimes I did 3 different jobs in 2 weeks. And do I just write down unemployment inbetween all these little jobs? 
I hope I explained my troubles understandable and you can help me. I thought that I can't be the first one worrying about those questions. 
Cheers, Hanna


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

Technically, they want to know every country you've visited and when so not only high-risk countries but all of them. Practically, this can be very difficult for a lot of people, particularly in places like Europe where it's easy to drive to another country for the weekend and you can then naturally forget a lot of details.

My recommendation is to sit down and have a good think about where you've been, try to work out as closely as possible when you travelled (look back through emails, photos, ask your friends/family, etc.) to make the best effort at providing all details. The last page of the form is blank for adding stuff that didn't fit in the earlier sections. Then at the end of your entries, add a statement such as "I've provided the details as accurately as I recall, but several trips are based on estimates due to lack of records". DIBP is used to this, but you should at least make a good try to completing it. Just don't forget a critical trip (e.g. Syria) that you may have taken.

Same with the employment question - fill it in as best you can without losing sleep over it. If you were a student between jobs, then put "student", otherwise put unemployed.


----------



## Turts (Jan 9, 2016)

Alrighty. Thanks a lot. I really wasn't sure. That will probably take me a while but i'll do my best. Hanna


----------



## Alexism (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi Maggie_May24,

I also have an issue with form 80 - employment history. It was not complicated, however, I made a silly mistake while filling EOI. 

I do not claim any exp points, so I underestimated the employment history until I read about form 80 which requires exact information. 

My issue is that there was an irrelevant part-time job (less than 20 hours a week) I worked in 2015 which I mistakenly added up nearly a year of work in EOI (I did not check twice since I really underestimated it). 

My question is that is there any form that I can correct the information? I had a look at form 1023 but there's no option to correct EOI information in there. 

Thank you.


----------



## Bonanza (Oct 27, 2015)

I have just completed and submitted my form 80 to support my offshore partner visa application, and greatly sympathise with your predicament. For my own 10 year travel records I ended up with over 60 lines of excel spreadsheet, not including all the intra European trips where I had no records. I did find a lot of info by going back into my airline frequent flyer online accounts, online booking sites like Expedia where I'd created an account etc and all the dates and flight details were still there. Hopefully you will be able to compile yours. I found saving it all onto Excel very useful as I was asked for exactly the same info both in the form 80 and the main application, but in different formats!!! As there wasn't enough space on the form I created separate files for both q 18 and 19 and referenced them on the form with 'see separate file entitled...' 
Good luck!


----------



## ahmed ali (Jul 3, 2016)

dear members,

bout employment and unemployment question,
what is the best approach to answer this question in my case where i started my employments while i was still student during summer holidays at university?
in other words, there is overlapping between university and employment in some casual jobs, 
should i include education between these jobs as un emplyment? or gap?
for instance during summer 2008 , i was a salesman then after holidays i was back to uni as a student then summer 2009 i worked as a customer service then after summer iam back to university as a student...
they were 2 jobs each of a one month length
, the question is are summer holidays considered unemployment part or part of ur education? 


thanks for ur help


----------

